# Cannot connect to Internet after installing m0n0wall



## vasiqmz (Apr 14, 2014)

I had installed m0n0wall in VirtualBox and currently it is having this configuration


```
LAN IP - 192.168.2.1
WAN IP - 192.168.1.10
```

I also installed FreeBSD in VirutalBox and to connect to the firewall on my FreeBSD OS I did the following changes in my rc.conf file 


```
ifconfig_em0='inet 192.168.2.30 netmask 255.255.255.0'
defaultrouter='192.168.2.1'
hostname='FreeBSD'
```

I'm able to view the Router's WebGUI page and I even allowed all the packets from the Internet but still I'm unable to connect to the Internet when I ping some website I get an error of 'Host Name Lookup Failure'

Where did I go wrong?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 14, 2014)

Please ask M0n0wall related questions on a M0n0wall forum.  PC-BSD DesktopBSD FreeNAS NAS4Free m0N0WALL pfSense ArchBSD

As for the error, your name resolving doesn't work. You don't have a resolv.conf(5) for example.


----------

